# Unfinished Church HDR



## Einstein (Aug 7, 2010)

These are my first attempts at HDR using photomati. C&C appreciated, thanks!


1 






2





3





4


----------



## ann (Aug 7, 2010)

i would suggest running them through ps and tweak a bit with curves to boost the contrast; not much just a bit as on my monitor they are a tad flat.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree with ann, just a wee bit. #1 seems a bit soft too. But I really like what you have done here.


----------



## NateWagner (Aug 7, 2010)

wow... they are almost glowing from the radiation...


----------



## Wheels47130 (Aug 8, 2010)

I like 2 & 4 the best. Good start. We only get better with time.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 8, 2010)

Ann / Bynx: I will try boosting the contrast. When you make these adjustments do you do this to the merged JPG image after you have merged it or do you edit each raw image before you merge with HDR software? 

Nate: Is there a radiation reduction button in photmatix? 

Im just playing with all the different things the software can do at the moment, aggresive and natural. Are there any good tutorials that break the software down?


----------



## NateWagner (Aug 8, 2010)

well, really 1 and 4 aren't as bad in my subjective opinion. 2 and 3 are the killers just because they look so unrealistic, and also cause of the halo's around the changes in color.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 8, 2010)

Do your tweeking in Photoshop after you have merged them.


----------



## ann (Aug 9, 2010)

I start with RAW files in PS to see if anything needs to be done i.e. CA work, then apply any changes to all images at the same time.*(I use anywhere from 5 to 9 images).

Then merge in PHotomatrix as a tiff file and after working with the image there i move to PS for additional changes.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 9, 2010)

Bynx i agree the contrast helps. 

Ann thanks i will try doing this as well. Does saving as a tiff as apposed to a JPG have any advantages? I need to do some reading on the different file types. So far I just go from RAW to JPG. 

Also does shooting more exposures help make the images look more real or reduce the halos and radiation look that nate pointed out?

Tonight im going hunting for some good youtube videos on HDR!


----------



## ann (Aug 9, 2010)

more information is available with tiff files as they aren't compressed like a jpeg.

it is my experience with the type of work i am doing with HDR that more exposures give a great sense of dimension.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 9, 2010)

Like Ann said, use the Tiffs, they can handle 16 (and even 32) bit images.  Also, have you tried using the other function of Photomatix? Try the Tone Compressor feature if you haven't already.

PS: the brick is my fav.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I have been reading up on tiffs and found a helpful blog with photomatix tutorials. If anyone is interested check it out. 

Secrets to Mastering HDR Photography, HDRI & High Dynamic Range.


----------



## ann (Aug 10, 2010)

photomatrix at one time had a set of tutorials as well. I haven't checked in awhile but they could be downloaded and printed out


----------



## MisplacedAngler (Aug 13, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Thanks for the help. I have been reading up on tiffs and found a helpful blog with photomatix tutorials. If anyone is interested check it out.
> 
> Secrets to Mastering HDR Photography, HDRI & High Dynamic Range.


 

I read the HDR tutorial at this link and I was wondering about the layers and filters he/she adds using the topaz adjust software.  Is there a way to achieve a similar effect using gimp and what exactly is he achieving by adding layers and filters? Anyone who can answer this the help is much appreciated.


----------



## ann (Aug 13, 2010)

i wish i could be more helpful about the use of gimp, but i never got the hang of that software. 

Adding layers and using plug-ins give additional tweaking options to the merged file, which they need; at least with adding contrast as they tend to be on the flat side of the contrast curve.  I have with several images applied various adjustments using some of the programs from topaz. You might get in touch with topaz and see if their product will work with gimp as they are terrific products at a reasonable price.

my reality ; all merged images need additional work. Many people think they just need to make one click , move a few sliders around and wham instance success. Using HDR when needed is time  consuming and takes work and thought.


----------

